# Insurance renewal for dog



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just had a renewal quote from the Caravan Club pet insurance last year £190.07 this year £1357.91! I make that over 700% increase!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

8O . Use another insurance company and keep changing annually.
New customers always get the best deals.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Trouble is he has got existing condition, his eyes, i knew it would go up eventually but not by that amount. suprised to see the message being replyed to sa the site seems to be having major problems.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Ring them up to confirm the amount. It might be a typo. Fingers crossed.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

No typo unfortunetley! :!:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a worrying thing

The truth is no insurance wants to lose out

We use Tesco , limit £2,500

One year he cost over £ 4 grand

Last night he cost us £ 160 

Hopefully we will get back £ 100 
Unfortunately the truth is

We would pay it anyway

He is a dog from hell

But he is a big soft baby to everyone he knows

And for all the bad points

He adds so much to our lives

Aldra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

£1357.91 to insure a dog? 8O 

Is it worth it? You could buy a couple of new dogs for that!

Seriously, we've always been dog owners and can understand how you feel BUT...............

By paying these silly prices, all that happens is that the vets are able to hike their fees and everyone suffers from spiralling premiums, it's a viscious circle. We really do need to try and keep a sense of proportion in relation to our pets. We all love them but there are sensible limits................


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

that does seem excessive

For me I could afford the payments without the insurance
Mine is a small insurance for normal problems 2,5000

I would not pay that sort of money chasper

But

I maywell pay it out of insurance to keep my big mutt Safe

 

Aldra


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Our dogs are uninsured. We have had lots of dogs over the years -never fewer than two at any one time, and sometimes as many as five. We calculate that not having insurance has more than paid for any vet's fees we have had.

Sadly, one of our dogs escaped from the garden, last year. We still don't know how. But the result was that he was knocked down on the road and had to have a hind leg amputated. He spent a week in the vet hospital, and the final bill was £1,300. An insured friend paid £4,000 for similar treatment on his dog.

I'm convinced that vets have two scales of charges - one for the insured and another for the uninsured.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

We have two dogs (a yorkie and a rescue heinz variety) and three cats insured with pet plan and adding each individual policy up we are paying just under a grand per year.
We have always found them to be keenly priced and quick to pay out in emergancies and for ongoing treatment, it has certainly been more than cost effective for us.
My old dog Ben, a border collie fell ill and needed a pacemaker, he then needed an operation to fuse vertebrae in his neck together. our insurers payed out nearly £5000 for his treatment and all we had to do was download a claim form, sign it and let the vets do the rest (we did have an excess to pay)
If you love your pets and have a limited budget then insurance is a must.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having spent £4,000 on my old dog for just, what turned out to be, a torn ligament, I decided to insure her. The leg concerned was excluded of course. During the last year of her life she ran up bills of £13,000. 
My current dog has Addisons. She is three years old and the insurance, of £6,500 has run out already.
The truth is that both these dogs would have been put down before insurance. Not because we could not or would not pay but because insurance has allowed vets to push the boundaries of diagnostics and treatment.
My old girl had various little ailments and then it was discovered that she was hypothyroid. Quite common and easily treated. She showed symptoms of kidney trouble and was sent for a scan. Now this would never have happened pre insurance. The scan revealed a tumour on her adrenal gland. We can remove it quite easily said the referral vet. During the op it was discovered that the tumour was attached to her kidney and bowel. We can remove the kidney and part of the bowel they said. Pre insurance they would not have tried it.
Should they have done all that. Well where do you stop? Not do the scan? Why? Not remove a small tumour? Why? She was a, full of life, bouncing dog. Do we deny her a chance of more of the same?

As to vets over charging. Having worked alongside vets for years I can tell you it is not true. What is true is that an insured dog gets the gold standard treatment that all vets dream of providing for their patients. Uninsured dogs get the treatment the owner can afford. Often this is adequate but not always.

Insurance companies are, in my opinion, trying to drive people out of insuring so that they can bow out gracefully. One or two tried to just leave the market recently but got pilloried for it.

To the OP - you can move to a cheaper insurer and take on the cost of the eye treatment yourself. All other conditions would be covered unless they were connected to the eye conditon. I, too, recommend Pet Plan.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

For the last year of Barons life we were paying £175 per month for his insurance....OUCH!
Up until then the fees had risen gradually every year and we'd never had a claim, the last year it jumped from £75 to £175 a month in one hit although still no claims!
Within three weeks of this insurance hike Baron was diagnosed with diabetes which the vets were unable to truly get under control and his monthly vet bills for the last year of his life averaged £800.
As you can see, although the monthly insurance payments were very high , for us it was a no brainer to continue paying them so that Baron could get the best care possible.
I know that pet insurance is very expensive but when you need to take your pet to the vets it's worth every penny!!

Mel.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

We pay £65 a month with Pet Plan for our chocolate lab. He had a serious injury to his left rear leg two years ago that entailed rebuilding the joint, cutting out part of the bone and reversing it 180 deg to allow the ligament's and tendons to reattach. The initial op was £3,500 without the cost of Hydro-therapy, heat treatment and regular check ups. During surgery he was found to have bone disorder that required life long treatment. The cost of on-going medication for life is £64 a month. We have to pay £100 excess on the renewal of the policy every year. He (Syd) is still covered for all risks at home and abroad with no exclusions.

The policy is called the Ultimate Policy. We consider it excellent value for money.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replys, £1357.60 is the renewal cost (axa) through the Caravan Club, but there is an excess of £150 per condition. We shall pay for his costs without resorting to an insurance company from now on i think. £1657.91 is a fair amount of money.


----------

